

Ask HN: IRC place for HN'ers? - wakaflockafliz

Does an IRC place for HN&#x27;ers to hangout exist?
======
sjs382
freenode #startups

------
kunda
freenode #hn

~~~
informatimago
Indeed. For now it's mostly a place where botihn copies the title and links of
hn news, but it could take some discussion.

irc://irc.freenode.org/#hn

